# Updated information on Sardinia & more



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno a tutti,
The Sardinian camping association has just published its updated list of all campsites in Sardinia:
www.faitasardegna.org

whilst the 'Linea dei Golfi' ferry company that operates from Piombino to Olbia has its 'camping on board' timetables/fares at
www.lineadeigolfi.it

In a different area, inland South, the smallest Italian province; Isernia, has just published a leaflet to encourage motorhomers to visit. It lists motorhome friendly villages with 'area di sosta' and
you can order a free copy of the leaflet from this email address:
[email protected]

the leaflet is titled 'Le guide del camperista - Isernia provincia del plein air'

saluti,
eddied


----------

